# Health benefits of ingredients -- a wise thing to claim?



## DeeAnna (Jan 8, 2015)

A frequent topic of discussion on SMF is how one can tout the supposed health benefits of certain ingredients in soap or other B&B products without actually making any direct claims to that effect. Examples of such ingredients are neem, tamanu, argan, tea tree and other EOs, vinegar, pine tar, etc.

The FDA in the US is cracking down on companies who are doing just that. 

Recently, the essential oil companies DoTerra and Young Living received warning letters from the FDA about unsubstantiated claims for the health benefits of their EOs. 

http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2014/ucm415809.htm
http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2014/ucm416023.htm

A similar warning letter was sent to another company manufacturing B&B products such as hair conditioner, facial toner, etc. The FDA warned, "..Based on their labeling, these products are drugs ... because they appear to be intended for use in the diagnosis, cure, mitigation, treatment, or prevention of disease and/or are intended to affect the structure or any function of the human body...."

See: http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2014/ucm425131.htm


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 8, 2015)

Thank you for this!  I can't tell you how many items I see mislabeled blatantly. (As opposed to unintentionally, not that it makes it anymore legal.)  I hope more people will make an effort to label their items correctly - if they want to make a claim there are legal ways to do so.  

It is always a good idea to assume the FDA will eventually look at your products, and to label to the best of your ability. A bit of research goes a long way.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 8, 2015)

It can be hard though. I notice many people will flock to sellers who claim "miraculous" healing properties and stay away from people like me who are like "it smells good"  People want to be convinced that their problems can be fixed with the least amount of effort. I get the "what will this soap do for me" question all the time and when I say "it will clean you", you can see the crushing disappointment in their eyes.

But thanks, DeeAnna for posting - hadn't seen the Essential Wholesale one yet.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!  I can see how most of these claims can spark the ire of the FDA, but there were a few that I wouldn't have thought to be all that misleading, IMO (example in EW's letter, "Neem is used widely in India as an antibacterial, antiviral, antifungal, antiseptic, and antiparasitic agent in toiletries, soap, toothpaste and skin/hair care products.”  It's not saying that the product DOES those things, it's just saying that it's used that way in India...).  It just goes to show how careful we need to be in our packaging and advertising.  Thanks again for the info!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 8, 2015)

I see your point, Splendor. A similar strategy is to explain the historical or folk use of an ingredient. Indirect claims such as these -- how it is used in another country, or how it was used in the past, or how it was used in folk healing -- are still implying that the ingredient offers health benefits. I suspect that's how the FDA sees it, anyway.

Like you, Pamelynn and Dorymae, I grind my teeth about people who make seriously outrageous and false claims. For example, some Do Terra and YL reps are actually claiming Thieves blend will protect against the ebola virus. Ugh!


----------



## MarisaJensen (Jan 8, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Like you, Pamelynn and Dorymae, I grind my teeth about people who make seriously outrageous and false claims. For example, some Do Terra and YL reps are actually claiming Thieves blend will protect against the ebola virus. Ugh!



I've seen this all over pinteres(t) and I was wondering how long it would continue. I'm just shocked by the claims. :shock:


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 8, 2015)

The outrageous claims of YL and Do Terra will continue as long as these companies are in business. IMO, they are prime examples of snake oil marketing and quack medicine.


----------



## pamielynn (Jan 8, 2015)

YL and dT go right to my point though. People WANT to believe it. People WANT to stop going to doctors because of the cost. So they feed that "want".  If I say the scent of lavender oil is calming, they don't want to hear that; they want to hear that sniffing lavender will cure insomnia. They'll pass me right by, go to the YL consultant who says it'll put them right to sleep and then assume that I have no idea what I'm talking about.

Plus, how DO you explain why you use the ingredients you use in your products? I make a neem oil soap - but legally I can't tell people why I make it. Certainly can't say it's because neem smells so good


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 8, 2015)

"...how DO you explain why you use the ingredients you use in your products?..."

That's a tough question to answer, Pamielynn. I don't have a good answer for you. 

I have people ask me about my pine tar soap (the stuff my DH loves so much). I will verbally say something like this: "Some people use pine tar soap because they think it is good for their skin. Some hunters like to bathe with it before hunting to help mask their scent. To me, it's just soap. It gets a body clean." 

But I'm also not selling this soap. If I were selling, I'd have to think hard about what I should say.


----------



## Dorymae (Jan 8, 2015)

I do understand how frustrating it can be however you have to hope that people are a bit more intelligent than we give them credit for.  I've been asked about certain ingredients and simply state that they have been used for centuries in China as a beauty enhancement.  I encourage them to google the information, since legally I can not make claims.  Now I label for cosmetics, not soap, so saying beauty enhancement will not cause me undue headaches.  However if you are labeling as soap I don't think you can even say that!


----------



## KristaY (Jan 8, 2015)

Wow ~ thank you, DeeAnna for this info. I'm really happy to see the FDA is holding these large companies accountable. I have a friend that got sucked into the doTerra hype and is always telling me if I'm not using DT, I'm using inferior EO's. Many heated discussions have followed. Grrrr.....

 I'm considering sending the FDA warning link to her and see what she says. I wonder what the top dogs of DT are telling their consultants....


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree with you, Dorymae -- as soap, one cannot make any claims other than "soap gets ya clean". As cosmetic, there's a bit more latitude about what you can claim.

Krista -- from what I've seen of people who are deeply into cult-like groups, I suspect anything you share with your friend is going to fall on deaf ears. Is there any way you two can mutually agree to avoid this subject? I hope she realizes the value of a good friend is worth far more than her affiliation with Do Terra and its mindset.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 28, 2015)

I just stumbled across another well-known company that was reprimanded by the FDA for making drug claims. Here's the letter sent to Dr Bronner's Magic Soaps in July 2014: http://www.fda.gov/ICECI/EnforcementActions/WarningLetters/2014/ucm408739.htm

"...Based on our review of the product label, we have determined that your product is promoted for conditions that cause it to be a drug.... The therapeutic claims on your label establish that the product is a drug because it is intended for use in the cure, mitigation, treatment, or prevention of disease.... Even if your Dr. Bronner’s Magic “All-One!” Fresh-Pressed Virgin Coconut Oil product was not an unapproved new drug, it would be a misbranded food...


----------



## Sislea (Feb 15, 2015)

DD gives (sells) stuff away on Listia. She came across a lady that sells creams on there and told me about it cause I have fibro and this lady claims her homemade cream helps with fibro pain. I looked at this ladies listings today after reading some of the threads pertaining to the FDA rulings and wondered how this lady can give these creams away with that type of wording.

I so wanted to tell that lady that if someone who uses her cream and helped with their fibro they didn't have fibro to start with, they had a cramped muscle and by rubbing the cream on what ever area, they were actually just massaging the cramped muscle working it loose. :lolno:


----------



## biarine (Feb 16, 2015)

Any of you did use young living? They always claim that their oil are superior than the other brand and their oil is like cost of gold. But I never try them yet


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 16, 2015)

Biarine ... oh, do not get me started on Young Living. Or Do Terra for another. Save your money and buy from reputable companies that do not resort to unethical practices and high pressure sales tactics. 

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD


----------



## biarine (Feb 16, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> Biarine ... oh, do not get me started on Young Living. Or Do Terra for another. Save your money and buy from reputable companies that do not resort to unethical practices and high pressure sales tactics.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk HD




Thank you DeeAnna they keep nagging me to order a kit but I have a doubt.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 16, 2015)

biarine said:


> Thank you DeeAnna they keep nagging me to order a kit but I have a doubt.


 
I agree with DeeAnna. Don't doubt your doubt (at least not in this instance!).


IrishLass


----------

